# skyLED anybody have one of these?



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Here are the specs on the 48" model.

462 bright white, blue, red LEDs
Total lumens 16632
Dimensions - 48"L x 3.5"W x 2"H
30% energy savings
Power 28W
Extendable bracket - 51" max length
Non-corrosive powder coated aluminum housing
Acrylic splash guard
Reflector
110V - 60Hz

I was going to get the reef bright from beamswork but everybody is out of stock and have no idea when they are getting more. As another person mentioned they have been selling well so maybe there is a backlog? Don't know. So I started looking around at other LED fixtures or rather ones that I could afford. I currently have a quad t5HO and want to maintain the same level of brightness or close to it.

Just curious if anybody has heard of these units.


----------



## DrTenochtitlan (Jun 17, 2012)

Gotta say, it looks like a nice light on paper! I sent a couple of PM's with some links and reviews, and they were all positive.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

DrTenochtitlan said:


> Gotta say, it looks like a nice light on paper! I sent a couple of PM's with some links and reviews, and they were all positive.


Yeah....I am thinking about giving it a try. They appeared to have dropped in price to around $120 so it may be something I try out. The only thing that concerns me is the way it mounts to the tank and how it would mount with glass lids.


----------



## DrTenochtitlan (Jun 17, 2012)

13razorbackfan said:


> DrTenochtitlan said:
> 
> 
> > Gotta say, it looks like a nice light on paper! I sent a couple of PM's with some links and reviews, and they were all positive.
> ...


I noticed that myself. Go to this video around 1:46. It shows a close-up of the bracket:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hcwQstB5 ... r_embedded

It looks to me like the little ledge that comes off the left side sits just on top of the glass. However, this guy doesn't have a top on at all, so it's hard to tell.


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

Looks like a good option from the Beamworks, not sure why they needed to add the red LEDs, more blue and white makes more sense?

Sure has alot of lumens.


----------



## areuben (Jul 17, 2003)

They would probably be alright for a fish only tank if that's what you are looking for. 
462 ???? led's in one light - .06W each - basically the same as a Marineland single bright LED from China - probably made in the same place - different label. Bright?? white they claim - what's that, what's the spectrum, on the blueish side 10,000+ ?? - 6500 daylight?? or below 6500 like yellowish/greenish 3000??
16,000+???? lumens - I'm with JimA - seems like an awful lot of lumens when a 48" double bright with 24 1 watt leds has 1800 lumens??
The Marineland single brite 48" has 135 white??? .06W leds and it has 800 lumens?? I would guess they are the same xmas tree led's strung together with a real cheap driver. 
And all for $120??
I can't imagine how this light would be close to a quad T5HO, depending on which T5HO it is as they aren't all the same either. Depending on ballasts, etc they can vary but ballpark a 48" 54W T5HO is going to put out around 4500-5500 lumens - a quad of those I don't think would be equalled by a low-quality LED. The high end stuff like Aquaray , EcoTech, etc., different story with their high-end CREE led's. 
I guess at the price point you are talking about, they are pretty much all the same low end quality - good light to the human eye but when it comes down to plants or marine, forget it.
I personally run low light aquariums and use the cheapie chinese led's and drivers (Marinelands) but if I was looking for good output (PAR and PUR) to sustain high need freshwater plants or marine corals, clams, etc there is no way I'd use what I am using now, not even the marine capable marinelands.
For my low light needs the cheapie LEDs do great and I get the shimmy shimmy shake water shimmer that I like as well. All depends what you need. 
And I figured Marineland may be a little more coin, but they have been around a long time and probably will be into the future if I need help. Not sure about others.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

areuben said:


> They would probably be alright for a fish only tank if that's what you are looking for.
> 462 ???? led's in one light - .06W each - basically the same as a Marineland single bright LED from China - probably made in the same place - different label. Bright?? white they claim - what's that, what's the spectrum, on the blueish side 10,000+ ?? - 6500 daylight?? or below 6500 like yellowish/greenish 3000??
> 16,000+???? lumens - I'm with JimA - seems like an awful lot of lumens when a 48" double bright with 24 1 watt leds has 1800 lumens??
> The Marineland single brite 48" has 135 white??? .06W leds and it has 800 lumens?? I would guess they are the same xmas tree led's strung together with a real cheap driver.
> ...


This all makes very good sense to me. I am still going to wait on the beamswork when I get ready to order and if they are still not available going to go with this unit and try it out. If I don't like it I will send it back and pay the 15% restock fee.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

JimA said:


> Looks like a good option from the Beamworks, not sure why they needed to add the red LEDs, more blue and white makes more sense?
> 
> Sure has alot of lumens.


I am thinking the lumens is a misprint. I would think it would use more watts to produce that amount of lumens. I am also not sure about the red but saw a video, thanks to DrTenochtitlan, and the blue red only produces a very good violet looking color. Can't really see the red when the whites are all on. I am also not sure about the color.


----------



## areuben (Jul 17, 2003)

Good luck with your light. At the end of the day, it's what you perosnally like and lighting is very subjective. A posting picture on a website just doesn't come close to seeing the actual light on your tank, with your colored background and your rocks and substrate.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

areuben said:


> Good luck with your light. At the end of the day, it's what you perosnally like and lighting is very subjective. A posting picture on a website just doesn't come close to seeing the actual light on your tank, with your colored background and your rocks and substrate.


That is very very true. I just can't find anything like that here locally. The only saltwater place that has LED's uses a off brand I have never heard of, more so than these, and I really didn't like them.

Personally...if I could afford it I would go back to metal halides. Hard to beat for great coloration.


----------



## DrTenochtitlan (Jun 17, 2012)

One thing about the SkyLED light... it's by Aquatop. A lot of people on this board have used their inexpensive canister filter with great success, and they reportedly have fantastic customer service. That would be valuable if there was ever a problem with it.


----------



## DrTenochtitlan (Jun 17, 2012)

I may have found an answer to one of our questions about the mounting brackets on the SkyLED. I'm really looking at the 48" size, but I decided to go onto Truaqua's (Aquatop's) website and look at the reviews for the smaller versions as well. Aquatop answered a question about the 24 inch size, saying that the SkyLED will sit on top of a glass top with or without the legs.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

DrTenochtitlan said:


> I may have found an answer to one of our questions about the mounting brackets on the SkyLED. I'm really looking at the 48" size, but I decided to go onto Truaqua's (Aquatop's) website and look at the reviews for the smaller versions as well. Aquatop answered a question about the 24 inch size, saying that the SkyLED will sit on top of a glass top with or without the legs.


Great thanks.

Also...I do have a aquatop canister and really like it. They do have good customer service because I thought I was missing a piece for the spray bar, even though I wasn't, and they overnighted it to me free of charge. Very responsive.


----------



## Ensorcelled (Mar 1, 2011)

I too am very curious on the skyLED's. Like it's been mentioned before, Aquatop apparently has fantastic customer service and reputation. Anyway, I'll be converting to LED's here soon for my 60G, and these still catch my eyes. I wish there were more reviews on them to further sway my decision though. :?

Btw, not to go offtopic here but, razorbackfan how do you like your CF series canister by them? How does it size up compared to say Fluvals etc? If you don't mind, could you send me a PM detailing how well it performs and what all you like and dislike about the can? Thanks!


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Ensorcelled said:


> I too am very curious on the skyLED's. Like it's been mentioned before, Aquatop apparently has fantastic customer service and reputation. Anyway, I'll be converting to LED's here soon for my 60G, and these still catch my eyes. I wish there were more reviews on them to further sway my decision though. :?
> 
> Btw, not to go offtopic here but, razorbackfan how do you like your CF series canister by them? How does it size up compared to say Fluvals etc? If you don't mind, could you send me a PM detailing how well it performs and what all you like and dislike about the can? Thanks!


I will send you a pm...


----------



## Ensorcelled (Mar 1, 2011)

Just figured I would bump this topic. I just caved and ordered the 48" fixture for the 60G. I'll update again after I get it setup and such to see how much I love/hate it!


----------



## DrTenochtitlan (Jun 17, 2012)

Ensorcelled said:


> Just figured I would bump this topic. I just caved and ordered the 48" fixture for the 60G. I'll update again after I get it setup and such to see how much I love/hate it!


Yes, there are a couple of us on here that would be *very* interested to hear a review from you! I'd be interested to know how the mounting brackets work out for you, how much shimmer effect you get, how hot the transformer is, and whether or not the blue lights are too bright for true use as a moonlight.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

DrTenochtitlan said:


> Ensorcelled said:
> 
> 
> > Just figured I would bump this topic. I just caved and ordered the 48" fixture for the 60G. I'll update again after I get it setup and such to see how much I love/hate it!
> ...


I second this.


----------



## Ensorcelled (Mar 1, 2011)

I have the LEDs in! I won't post a full detailed summary of them just yet due to the fact that I received my glass canopies shattered and have to wait on that first :x

Package was delivered very well stuffed to prevent damage to the unit itself. I did a test run earlier tonight and I can say from the 10 minutes I had it on over my tank that I am extremely satisfied with the end result. All LED's work and are wonderful. I got a very nice shimmer effect, even with just the moonlights on. On the downside, the way the "legs" mount to the tank is pretty cheap...but what do you expect when its a knock off brand :wink:

I will get it mounted permanently hopefully by the end of this week when my UN-SHATTERD canopies arrive. I will report back after I get some official run time!


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Ensorcelled said:


> I have the LEDs in! I won't post a full detailed summary of them just yet due to the fact that I received my glass canopies shattered and have to wait on that first :x
> 
> Package was delivered very well stuffed to prevent damage to the unit itself. I did a test run earlier tonight and I can say from the 10 minutes I had it on over my tank that I am extremely satisfied with the end result. All LED's work and are wonderful. I got a very nice shimmer effect, even with just the moonlights on. On the downside, the way the "legs" mount to the tank is pretty cheap...but what do you expect when its a knock off brand :wink:
> 
> I will get it mounted permanently hopefully by the end of this week when my UN-SHATTERD canopies arrive. I will report back after I get some official run time!


All chanting.....PICTURES!!! PICTURES!!! PICTURES!!!

I figured the legs would be an issue after seeing them pictured which is why I mentioned it.

How bright did it light up the tank?


----------



## MonkTong (May 4, 2011)

13razorbackfan said:


> All chanting.....PICTURES!!! PICTURES!!! PICTURES!!!


 :thumb:


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

VIDEO!!! VIDEO!!! VIDEO!!!


----------



## DrTenochtitlan (Jun 17, 2012)

13razorbackfan said:


> VIDEO!!! VIDEO!!! VIDEO!!!


Hear Hear!


----------



## Ensorcelled (Mar 1, 2011)

So much support! I'll have to find our digital camera before I will take pictures, as I seriously hate it when I'm trying to show someone something with cellphone shots :lol:

I'll try for Saturday evening sometime to snap some shots for you guys, and give more in depth detail about the light itself.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Ensorcelled said:


> So much support! I'll have to find our digital camera before I will take pictures, as I seriously hate it when I'm trying to show someone something with cellphone shots :lol:
> 
> I'll try for Saturday evening sometime to snap some shots for you guys, and give more in depth detail about the light itself.


Sounds good to me.


----------



## DrTenochtitlan (Jun 17, 2012)

Well, apparently the low price offered by Aquatop on the SkyLED has caused them to sell out of the 48" lights, at least for now. *sigh*


----------



## Ensorcelled (Mar 1, 2011)

Sorry for the delays on my further review. I have been working myself to death from being called in the past 3 days in a row. I won't make any promises, but I'll attempt to get up pictures and at the very least a more in depth explanation tomorrow after I get some serious rest. :zz:


----------



## Ensorcelled (Mar 1, 2011)

Well guys, I can't seem to find our camera so I'll just give a written review. Sorry if you wanted pictures and whatnot. 

My first impressions like I have said before, it looks nice out of the box and is very lightweight. The glossy black finish is a nice touch aswell! The mounting brackets are pretty crummy, and I have found that I can still sucessfully set the light fixture without the legs ontop of my aquarium without it "directly" coming into contact with my glass canopies via little plastic "tabs" on the ends of the fixture. The lighting spectrum is very nice with just the white LED's on. I have noticed with just the white's on, you get a more profound shimmer effect than if combine it with either red/blue. With the White/Blue combo, you get more of a actinic look as my 50/50 T8 fixtures were. I don't really notice a huge difference in color when you combine all 3 LED's on at once, as I generally prefer either just white alone or White/Blue. Having said that, with just the Blue LED's on as "moonlighting" it gives a nice deep blue that not only looks fantastic, but brings out some amazing colors with my fish that I have never seen before!

Overall, I have found this fixture to be very well worth the money. The intensity of the LED's and the new lighting effects I get makes things look cleaner and crisp, not to mention the colors of my guys really do pop!

Edit: Heres the link showcasing the light. I'm sure this has been posted before and etc, but again its to make up for the fact that I have no pics/vid!


----------

